# Bow hunting geese



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I found a field with a good number of geese in it and I'm thinking of leaving my gun at home this time and bringing my bow in its place. I have always wanted to try this but I never have. I don't really know how to go about it. I normally use a lay down blind but that's going to be pretty hard with a bow. I was thinking a burlap blanket would work better. Looking for any tips or suggestions.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've heard of guys doing it out of pit blinds, where they draw right before they open the blind and just raise their bow and release it. But other than that, I'm not sure how you would be able to do it. I've thought about trying it as well, so if you find a way, let us know how it works.

David


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

You should have found some really dumb park geese during the early season. JK. If the geese come in low and don't circle like late season Giants you could probably just build a blind out of cattails or that fake grass by using two fence posts with mesh fence in between. Just weave that cattails or grass through the mesh and make a half circle when you set it up. You can draw back and raise over the top or make a shooting hole in the middle. I think a ground blind would stick out too much, this would look like a grass or cattail patch.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well if they are in the middle of a field, cattails would stick out like a sore thumb. if your by a slough, then yes, caittails like that would work pretty good. maybe try to find out the direction that they come from and sit in the fence row. layout blinds work awesome in fields, but like you said, be tough to do with a bow. just my opinion.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> I think a ground blind would stick out too much


I meant a ground blind used for deer hunting, Layout blinds are obviously great but not with a bow.
Your idea is to shoot them after they land right? I think it would be about impossible to shoot them out of the air unless they are hovering over the decoys. I just think a blind made out of natural looking veg. would be the least obvious regardless of where it is in the field. A lot of guys I know that hunt late season geese along the river made some like this and sit on a stool behind it. it looks totaly obvious out there but the birds didn't pay any attention to it when they came straight in.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i've seen it done on one of my double bull DVDs. they just set up a matrix and spread the decs out. once the geese landed they would shoot them. you gotta watch em though if you hit them in the body. some of the ones they shot took off and flew a couple hundred yards before they went down.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that would be sick if you get one make sure that you take pics.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

im thinking making my own deer/turkey hunting blind is going to work the best. i will just make it lower profile. i am planning on shooting them on the ground but i did buy a flu flu arrow and might have to give an arial shot a try after (if) i hit on on the ground. im going to try to video it i just have to figure out how to get the video on my computer.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah sounds really cool. a video would be awesome, but good luck.


----------

